# How's your handwriting?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Here's mine (some notes from _Classical Form_):


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Cursive. It ranges from beautiful psuedo-Spencerian if I take my time to a completely illegible scrawl if I don't.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I print, but it's a kind of decorative idiosyncratic printing that took me quite a while to develop. People can read it which is a plus but it has flourishes.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> I print, but it's a kind of decorative idiosyncratic printing that took me quite a while to develop. People can read it which is a plus but it has flourishes.


Yeah, people always compliment me on my handwriting until they try to read it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My cursive is quite legible but absolutely horrid! I have always done poorly at handwriting and will always...I only write in 'print' now and it is actually very easy to read and I can write very small if necessary. My dad is a classically trained calligrapher and has a writing style that is most enviable; not one of my talents.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to print if there is any possibility at all of someone else being able to decipher what I have written. My cursive writing is so illegible--or so I have been told--that I am often mistaken for a doctor!  :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I often can't understand my own handwriting, so bad it is.
This is why most of my notes are typed and printed.
I'm a relatively fast typist and I avoid handwriting as much as I can because mine is so hard to read.
Of course if I slow down and make an effort, it is legible, but then, I type faster than I hand-write, especially when I'm making an effort to make it legible. Fortunately where I work almost everything is done by computer.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

My handwriting has always been terrible, ugly. I'm so glad that I seldom have to hand-write these days.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

*How my handwriting has changed since kindergarten*


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

illegible should be an option.... sometimes when I go through my lecture notes I have no idea what I've written.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

When I wrote letter to director of philharmonic by my hand it was so terrible that he demanded another.

But personally I liked it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine is terrible - I'm left-handed but after 43 years of writing my brain apparently still has difficulty accepting the fact. It's especially annoying when my closest relatives all seem to have excellent and attractive handwriting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

When I learned to write it was cursive - there was no choice. I had to switch to printing in high school, in order to read my notes from science courses. Now my autograph is still mostly legible, but I don't remember how some of the letters in cursive are tied together.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm left handed! Who else is? Yay for the minority!

I write really neat so people say, but I have to admit, my handwriting is hardly that "feminine." My handwriting looks really guyish to me, like you wouldn't be able to tell if a guy or girl wrote what I have written.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

You can tell the gender of a person by their handwriting? I had no idea...

Well in my case I'm ambidextrous but no matter what hand I use, it will still look ugly. It's legible but... not very attractive I guess?


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I write really neat so people say, but I have to admit, my handwriting is hardly that "feminine." My handwriting looks really guyish to me, like you wouldn't be able to tell if a guy or girl wrote what I have written.


That's funny, I think I'm a bit like that too. I usually write in all caps... and my writing looks exactly like the masculine, all caps writing of 2 guys I know!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I write in an Italic print which allows for all the letters to be formed by a single fluid motion, like cursive, by remains far more legible. My signature is about the only think I write in cursive and it as all but illegible. About the only time I hand-write anything is for quick notes or notes in my art sketchbooks. Other than that, everything is word-processed.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

My handwriting is beautiful, flowing, and illegible.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Here's mine (some notes from _Classical Form_):


Beautiful handwriting...how could you put this scan?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jan said:


> You can tell the gender of a person by their handwriting? I had no idea...
> 
> Well in my case I'm ambidextrous but no matter what hand I use, it will still look ugly. It's legible but... not very attractive I guess?


Does ambidextrous mean ambisexual (bisexual)??? LOL

Martin, curious


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Jan said:


> You can tell the gender of a person by their handwriting? I had no idea...
> 
> Well in my case I'm ambidextrous but no matter what hand I use, it will still look ugly. It's legible but... not very attractive I guess?


You know how a lot of girls write with the i's with a circle for a dot, or their letters are simply more bubble-like? I'm not like that at all, I write with straight lines and slashes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have this ugly messy slanted slop ridden with eraser marks. Those here who have received my mail might attest to this. 

Hey, I had a new idea. You know what would be cool? Talkclassical chain mail. Anyone like this idea? A letter that we send around starting with one person and each person adds, based on some system of who goes next, geographic or maybe something else.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> My handwriting is beautiful, flowing, and illegible.


Fashion over function?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually wrint in cursive but on occasion I print just to confuse people. wether or not it ca be read depends on how much of a hurry I am in but I tend to make very small letters in either case. I guess the canny Scot is trying to save paper. Oh, and I am also left-handed which means I am in my right mind.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Fashion over function?


Nah; I just try to write quickly which puts me in the same boat as Kopachris (people think it's great, until they try to read it).


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

You could sooner read hieroglyphics than my cursive or printing.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> You could sooner read hieroglyphics than my cursive or printing.


That's very funny, &#78799;&#77963;&#78467;&#78193;&#78163;&#78780;&#78358;&#78780;&#78225;&#77963;&#78193;.

(I sure hope that works for all of you; it will depend on your OS, browser, and fonts. And it's just a transliteration, not a translation.)


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm left handed! Who else is? Yay for the minority!


 Lefties of the world, unite!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> That's very funny, &#78799;&#77963;&#78467;&#78193;&#78163;&#78780;&#78358;&#78780;&#78225;&#77963;&#78193;.
> 
> (I sure hope that works for all of you; it will depend on your OS, browser, and fonts. And it's just a transliteration, not a translation.)


I see blocks with numbers and letters inside.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> I see blocks with numbers and letters inside.


*Grumble, grumble, crappy Unicode support...*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the first one .................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

What about rarely... since they end up as very elaborate drawings that make no sense to a non-creative mind...


----------

